# Aquael Light



## geaves (25 Feb 2012)

Have just invested in what will be my first 'planted' tank.....40cm cube, 10mm thick glass and it came with an Aquael click on light, 2 bulbs...1 is white the other blue.

The information on each is as follows:

Aquael

model: Econoline 11w

white has, model 10000k stamped on it, the blue 2000k

there is also a reference to the type but there are 2 references, IP20 and IP67, is one or the other the bulb model or is it a reference to either an IP20 or IP67 can be used.

Also for the size of this tank would it be beneficial to replace both bulbs, (not bothered about colours) if so with what..my initial idea will be to follow this http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=18943 I like the idea of creating something with colour and texture, so no CO2.

The tank also came with 1-2mm cream coloured gravel which I rather like and shall keep.


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2012)

They are nice lights, but if its the one Ive got you cant replace the bulbs. You have the marine version. They also do a plant version.


----------



## geaves (25 Feb 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> They are nice lights, but if its the one Ive got you cant replace the bulbs. You have the marine version. They also do a plant version.



Thanks Tom that explains the 2 colours......but if say the white 'blew' does that mean you have to replace the whole unit? Also have discovered that the gravel is reef sand have visited a couple of LFS's.

Would the light be sufficient to start with, or better off replacing it with say an LED. Maidenhead aquatics have just moved in to a local garden centre, but no plants as yet.


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2012)

I think you may be able to get bulbs as spares, but it is basically everything except the black shell and reflectors. I wouldn't like the colour over a planted tank, it would look very odd. You could start using it, but I would probably only plug the white one in until you source another light (if you do). 

I have visited the Braintree Maidenheads, but when I went they still didn't have anything live. Have they stocked any fish yet?


----------



## geaves (25 Feb 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> I think you may be able to get bulbs as spares, but it is basically everything except the black shell and reflectors. I wouldn't like the colour over a planted tank, it would look very odd. You could start using it, but I would probably only plug the white one in until you source another light (if you do).
> 
> I have visited the Braintree Maidenheads, but when I went they still didn't have anything live. Have they stocked any fish yet?



Found a website in Ireland that do replacement plant lamps, but I think I shall probably replace it and keep as a spare.

They have some fish in now, as you look at their U shape tank layout the left hand side and the one directly behind their aquariums have some, mainly what they call 'hardy types' the right hand side is still cycling for marine.

But they've been let down by some electrical company, hence no plants and no marine setup, but did find out they will be stocking AquaFlora....when they get it running. Talked about what I wanted to do, discussed plants, filters, heating, very helpful...recommended the AquaManta filter rather than the Fluval, it's cheaper, has a 4 year guarantee, and uses all baskets rather than baskets and cartridges that the new Fluval uses.

Took the wife, she was more disappointed than me that we didn't walk out with everything we needed, when I was out this morning collecting the tank she had reorganised the lounge....'I've cleared over there so you can move my Biorb and the new tank can go there'...  well at least she's on side.


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2012)

geaves said:
			
		

> Took the wife, she was more disappointed than me that we didn't walk out with everything we needed, when I was out this morning collecting the tank she had reorganised the lounge....'I've cleared over there so you can move my Biorb and the new tank can go there'...  well at least she's on side.



Sounds like you've got it sussed!


----------

